# Aviator R8?



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

As above really, saw an R8 on the A58 Leeds/Whitehall Road this aft', think it was about quarter past 3ish, coming up to Birkenshaw Roundabout and I'm SURE it was Aviator with silver blades. Anyone know if I need my eyes checking?


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

You don't need to go to specsavers :lol:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Don't think that's the one! The blades looked lighter on the one I saw. I wonder if it's a local motor, might be able to get a pic' if I see it again. 8)


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

This one is currently in my local Audi Dealership... same car just looks a different colour in bright sunlight ! 8)


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

The Gachet said:


> This one is currently in my local Audi Dealership... same car just looks a different colour in bright sunlight ! 8)


                     
8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Aaah, you might be on to something there, it was a very bright afternoon.


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Could be yours for 138K !!!


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I'll take the rather nice qS poking its nose through the front door and pocket the 130 large ones if you don't mind. 8)


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Otley said:


> I'll take the rather nice qS poking its nose through the front door and pocket the 130 large ones if you don't mind. 8)


That's very kind of you Sir ! :wink:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Don't get called Sir too often, and usually when I do its accompanied by "Your old girl is making a scene ---, we'd like you to leave now." :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't think I could afford the road tax!


----------

